# KAUA'I "Cultural" Activities for Summer, 2012



## ouaifer (Jun 4, 2012)

_I'll try to keep this current for this summer...if you know of other things to do...just post it.  

Thursday - Sunday, *June 7 - 10*

Fourth Hawaiian Language Songwriters Camp
Instructors:  Dennis Kamakahi, Keao Nesmith, Kiope Raymond
CCC Camp, Koke'e
Register with Katherine, 346-5800
*There is usually a concert at the end...call for the details!*


*Saturday, June 16, 1:00 - 5:00 pm*

Waioli Mission House & Grove Farm Museums present
The 2nd Annual Kauai Plein Air Invitational Art Sale & Reception Fundraiser
Grove Farm Museum, 4050 Nawiliwili Road, Lihue

Meet the artists & acquire original works of art.
Featuring works by 16 Island Artists:  Susie Anderson, Pierre Bouret, Lynne Boyer,
Saim Caglayan, Mike Carroll, Angela Headley, James Ingham, Kyoko Ishigami, Jack Murray, Giorgio Naranjo, Andrea Peeler, Jeni Prince, Cynthia Riedel, Fred Tangalin, Devi Town, Martin Wessler
Music, Refreshments & Tours of Grove Farm Plantation Homestead
$20 Admission
Contact:  Barb Kennedy, 826-1528



   *NOT TO BE MISSED!!*    

*Saturday, June 16, 7:00 pm*
Kalaheo School presents and evening with *HAPA*

Barry Flanagan & Ron Kuala'au
Kauai Christian Fellowship (Koloa Bypass Road)
Tickets $30 advance; $40 at door
Tickets available at kalaheoschool.com, Kalaheo Coffee Company, Studio 203 (Tip Top Bldg), Kalaheo School, The Wine Shop in Koloa, Nukumoi Surf Shop in Poipu
Info:  245-2077, www.hapa.com



*Saturday, July 7, 10:30 am - 1:00 pm*

Bike Koke'e Fun Ride 2012
Start top of Polihale Ridge Road (0.7 mile past 12 Mile Marker, Kokee Road
Route: Contour Road in Kokee State Park, following irrigation ditch
End with pot-luck picnic at end of the ride
8:45 am Car Pool from Kukui Grove Center, Mauka-Puhi corner of parking lot
8:00 - 10:00 am Mountain biking skills class (optional; free)
Bike hike limited to first 75 riders, wear high visibility garment
Contact:  639-1018


*August 4 & 5, 10:00 am* (gates open at 9:00 am)

*11th Annual Heiva i Kauai Iaorana Tahiti*
Solo and group Tahitian dance & drumming competition
Dance exhibitions by Oahu's award winning Te vai Ura Nui
Polynesian Artists & Cultural demonstrations
Island Foods & Polynesian Crafts
Silent Auction daily
Kapa'a Beach Park
Admission $5; children 6 and younger FREE
sponsored by HTA & County of Kauai 
Tahitian dance and drumming workshops open to the public
ADA & information:  (808) 822-9447www.heivaikauai.com


*Every Monday, 9:00 am - 12:00 noon*

"Malama the Aina"
Calling volunteers to Coco Palms
Restoring this sacred site so traditional cultural practices can return with integrity
Kauai Landscape and Nursery has prepped the area
Volunteers needed to mow grass, haul fronds and coconuts to green waste dumpsters, chop vines, lop weed saplings
Refreshing coconut water is served island style from coconuts
Contact:  Tek Nickerson; Phil Villatora



_


----------



## bobmcgraw (Jun 5, 2012)

27th annual Koloa Plantation Days - Koloa - July 20-29, 2012

Click link to go to daily schedule of events

http://www.koloaplantationdays.com/eventlist.php

Don't miss the parade and annual park celebration!!!

And I am so bummed I won't be there for the Hapa concert at Kaua'i Christian Fellowship.  Great music and great church!!!


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 6, 2012)

*Saturday,  9JUNE2012*

_
Saturday, June 9  SLACK KEY CONCERT, 5 to 7 p.m. 


Children of the Land, Safeway Shopping Center, Kapa'a
Award winning traditional Hawaiian slack key guitar & ukulele concert featuring songs & stories telling its history. FREE gift drawing. Tickets $20 ($15 keiki and seniors).  Proceeds support Na Keiki ‘o Ka ‘Aina and this program. For more info, auxiliary aids, or reservations, call Sandy at 826-1469.


 *FREE*  
Saturday, June 9

Kilauea Point wildlife refuge to offer free admission June 9


At Kilauea Point NWR, rangers and volunteers are gearing up for a fun and exciting day. Visitors can celebrate the great outdoors by learning about Hawaiian wildlife. Keiki are invited to participate in a ranger-led activity 11 a.m. to 12 p.m. All entry fees will be waived. On-site parking is limited; all visitors are encouraged to carpool.

Please call to verify the date!

_


----------



## cissy (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 6, 2012)

_*Saturday, 16 June, 10 am - 5 pm*

King Kamehameha Celebration

Ho`olaulea Island of Kauai 2012

 "HOLOMUA KAMEHAMEHA"- Honoring The 125 Years of Princess Bernice Pauahi Bishop's Educational Legacy. There will be a parade with pa'u princesses from Vidinha Stadium, up Rice Street and to the County's Historical Building Lawn where there will be a Ho'olaule'a (celebration) with food, crafts and entertainment.



_


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 8, 2012)

*TODAY  Only!!!!   June 8*

_*FRIDAY,  June 8,  11:30 am - 12:30 pm and 4:30 pm - 5:30 pm*_

_Kaui Hart Hemmings, author of The Descendants, is a special guest artist today at the Kaua'i Marriott Resort on Kalapaki Beach, a release states.

She will perform a free  reading of The Descendants from 11:30 a.m. to 12:30 p.m. and 4:30 p.m. to 5:30 p.m. Friday at the hotel’s Ni‘ihau Court.

Hemmings’ reading is the the first in a series of the Kaua‘i Marriott Resort’s new Guest Artists Program. Kaui will read excerpts from her critically acclaimed novel. “The Descendants,” winner of this year’s Oscar for Best Adapted Screenplay, is based on Kaui’s novel, set in Hawai‘i.

After the reading, Hemmings will have a talk story session and question-and-answer period. Validated self-parking will be available.

There is limited seating for the event; RSVP to Erin Kinoshita at erin.kinoshita@anthologygroup.com.



This is an unadvertised event!_


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 20, 2012)

_*June 27 - 30, 2012*
Lani Maile at Kaua'i Lagoons

Lihue, Kaua`i, Hawaii 

3:00pm - 9:00pm Rain or Shine, Tickets: $40.00 

5th Annual Red Clay Jazz Festival, For *MORE* *Information*


*Saturday, June 30, 5:30 pm*
Brittni Paiva & Tom Scott
Pre-release CD Concert
Opening Act, 5:30 pm; Main Show: 7:30 pm
Courtyard by Marriott Kauai at Coconut Beach Paddle Room
Limited Seating -- Platinum Seats & Premium Seats
Tickets available via <SALES@EGOPROMO.COM>
Call (808) 652-1942, Monday - Friday, 9 am - 4 pm


*12 August, 9 am - 4 pm, Nawiliwili Beach Park*

The Kauai Museum is proud to host the *first* ever Moana Festival, a free, fun, interactive and all-inclusive community event to educate attendees of environmental and human issues impacting our ocean (moana), and ways to ensure its preservation. A special focus will be on Native Hawaiian fishing methods, and the preservation of its cultural significance. 

The Moana Festival will be held on Sunday, August 12, 2012 from 9:00 am to 4:00 pm at the Nawiliwili Beach Park in Lihue.



*Thursday, September 15, Kaua'i Museum*

   Robert Cazimero & Nina Keli'iwahamana in Concert   

Robert Cazimero and Nina Kealiiwahamana in Concert. Kauai Museum, Main Gallery. The acoustics in the arched Albert Spencer Wilcox Building are uplifting. An evening of great Hawaiian music, light refreshments, and Robert Cazimero’s newest CD release. Seating is limited. 5:00 p.m. Kauai Museum, 4428 Rice Street, Lihue. For information call (808) 245 - 6931 or visit  www.kauaimuseum.org.




_


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 20, 2012)

_*Saturday, June 23*

  KORE’S BEACH DAY — 9 a.m. to 1 p.m., Black Pot Beach, next to Hanalei Pier. Participate or volunteer for ‘Kaua‘i Ocean Recreational Experience’, KORE. Their mission is to enable people with disabilities and their families to enjoy Kaua‘i’s beautiful ocean. Bring sun screen, snacks and enthusiasm. For more information contact Suzie 652-0267 or visit www.korekauai.com
  A note...this I personally know to be an amazing time!  Be there!



*Thursday, June 21st and EVERY Third Thursday    6 - 9 pm*

KAUAI MINI GOLF “THIRD THURSDAY” MUSIC SERIES — 6 to 9 p.m., Namahana Café at Kaua‘i Mini Golf is announcing it’s new “Third Thursday” free music series. Mark, Teresa and Na Wahine O Pukana La performing live Hawaiian music. The free concerts will occur on the third Thursday of each month and feature various local musicians of all genres.



*Saturday, June 23*

MUSIC IN THE PARK — 3 to 6:45 p.m., Hofgaard Park in Waimea. West Kaua‘i Business presents Waimea’s ‘Music in the Park.’ Performing today is Taiko drumming, 3 to 3:45 p.m., Kahalau Leoiki, 4 to 4:45 p.m., Frank and Kepa Cruz, 5 to 5:45 p.m., Russell Wellington, 6 to 6:45 p.m.



The 2012 Bon Dance Schedule
•June 22 & 23: Kaua’i Soto Zen Temple
•June 29 & 30: Koloa Jodo Mission
•July 13 & 14: West Kaua’i Hanapepe Hongwanji
•July 20 & 21: Lihu’e Hongwanji
•July 27 & 28: Waimea Shingon Mission
•Aug. 3 & 4: Kapa’a Jodo Mission
•Aug. 10 & 11: West Kaua’i Waimea Hongwanji
•Aug. 17: Kaua’i Veterans Memorial Hospital
If interested, they usually start around 7:30 pm.  Bring something to sit on...usually lots of regalia and fun.


*4 JULY    4 pm - 9:30 pm*
23rd Annual Concert in the Sky – Lihue

This annual Kauai hospice fundraiser concert is Kauai’s top July 4th event. This event includes music, food, games and fireworks. Recording artists will be on hand with Na Leo headlining the concert.

Festivities  begin at 4pm and will last until about 9:30pm. See this link for ticket purchase options. Pre-sale tickets are available for $10 per adult and $5 for children ages 6 to 12. If you purchase tickets at the gate, they’re $15 for adults and $7 for children. 

*Concert in the Sky* will be held at Vidinha Soccer Field, located by Vidinha Stadium in Lihue. For more information call (808) 245-7277.

So far, the Concert in the Sky is the only July 4th event that’s confirmed.




_


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 21, 2012)

_
*Saturday, June 23    
5 - 7 pm  Safeway Shopping Center,  Kapa'a*

   SLACK KEY CONCERT — 5 to 7 p.m., Children of the Land. Award winning traditional Hawaiian slack key guitar & ukulele concert featuring songs & stories telling its history. FREE gift drawing. Tickets $20 ($15 keiki and seniors).  Proceeds support Na Keiki ‘o Ka ‘Aina and this program. For more info, auxiliary aids, or reservations, call Sandy at 826-1469.

This is a local event.  Children of the Land is located at the far end of the shopping center, where Wyland Galleries used to be housed.



*Tuesday,  July 3......   5 - 11 pm*

Independence Day Celebration at PMRF
Pacific Mislle Range Facility - Mana
Free

Pacific Missile Range Facility Barking Sands, announces its Stars & Stripes Freedom Celebration, to be held Tuesday, July 3 from 5 to 11 p.m. All friends and supporters of PMRF are invited. The event will be held on the grounds of Shenanigans restaurant. Popular Kauai band Greenstone Project will open the show, followed by Revival and Na Hoku Hanohano award winner Anuhea. A heart-pounding fireworks display will then commence, and The Quake Kauai will then fuel the "after party" for the rest of the evening. Food, games and craft booths will be available throughout the event. PMRF's Commanding Officer, Captain Nicholas Mongillo will be on hand to welcome everyone and speak to the importance of Independence Day. Admission is free for this quality, family-oriented event. Friends and supporters of PMRF and guest cardholders can enter the base through the Kokole Point gate (adjacent to the county landfill) on Kaumualii Highway beginning at 4 p.m.. Watch for signs on the highway for directions. Free parking will be available on base, although visitors are reminded that all vehicles will be subject to search. Seat belts must be worn by all drivers and passengers of vehicles while on base, no riding in pickup beds will be allowed. Sorry, no outside food or beverages, coolers, tents, pets, weapons (including knives of all types) or personal fireworks allowed. All backpacks are subject to search and beach umbrellas can be used. This is a Drug-Free event. For more information on this event, please call (808) 335-4346. 



*Wednesday, July 4.. ..   7:00 AM to 10:00 PM*

Kekaha "Faye" Ball Park
Free

Fun event put on by E Ola mau Na Leo O Kekaha community members to celebrate the 4th of July in great community style. FREE entertainment and admission. Ohana games and activities, cultural demonstrations, talent show, food booths, game booths crafts and rides plus a spectactular fireworks show! 7-9am is the Fun Run and Zumba fest!



*July 6, 7, 8  ..  10 am - 3 pm,  Kukui Grove Shopping Center*

4th Annual Kauai Kau Wela Summer Festival,  FREE

Fans of Polynesian dance will love this festival, as wahine (women) and kane (men) compete in solo, ancient hula, modern hula and solo Tahitian dance.


_


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 21, 2012)

_*July 11 - 14, Songwriter Conference*

There will be 2 nights of concerts for this event!  *NOT TO BE MISSED!* 

*Concerts are on July 13 and 14 at 7 pm.*   _


----------



## ouaifer (Jun 29, 2012)

_*Tuesday, July 3, 6:30 - 8:30 pm*

"Po Mahina" - Full Moon Rise Celebrations, monthly series presented by Aggie Marti-Kini (author of Anahola Book) and Kumu Kaee (Hawaiian Cultural Educator)
Speaker: Aunty Ihi - legendary story of Kaililauokekoa
Presenter: Keone Kaohelaulii - Ka 'Ohe Hanu Ihu, enchanting serenade and history of the Hawaiian nose flute
Music by Na Mele No Alohana & Kauai Kanikapila Awa, 
Herb teas and pupus served
4691 Hokualele Road Mauka, Anahola
Bring mat or beach chair plus warm wrap; *NO* coolers
Donation $5
Info:  Aggie, 346-0473, Haleola@MK Farm


*Wednesday, July 4, 5:30 - 9:00 pm*

St. Regis Princeville BBQ Under the Stars
Makana Terrace
From Carvery to Sushi, Seafood Bar made to order Grill,
Hearty Salads, Heavenly Confections
Plus Live music entertainment
Contact:  St Regis Princeville


*Saturday, July 7, 10:00 am - 3:00 pm*

Japanese Culture at the Kauai Museum
Kimono and musical instruments
Sumo on Kauai features an authentic costume
Demonstrations on making chicken hekka, a local plantation days favorite
Holomua FCE Club - mochi, sushi, and pickles for sale
Fundraising quilt, Japanese crafts, flower arranging, plantation games
11:00 shakuhachi performance by Kyle Chew
12:30 Kauai Sanshin Club - traditional & modern Okinawan songs
1:00 mini bon dance under the tent
Entrance free for kama'aina & anyone wearing traditional Japanese attire
Discounted rate offered to all others
Kauai Museum, 4428 Rice Street



_


----------



## ouaifer (Jul 1, 2012)

ouaifer said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_*U P D A T E*

*5 July, 9 am* ...  4th Kaua‘i Kau Wela Summer Festival begins Thursday


Opening ceremony at Kamokila Hawaiian Village
It begins Thursday at 9 a.m., when the gates open at Kamokila Hawaiian Village, by the Wailua River.


The four-day festival will offer residents and visitors a showcase of Polynesian culture, and will include hula, ‘ukulele performances, Tahitian dancing and drumming, Hawaiian foods and crafts, singing, entertainment and many other things. 
At 10 a.m., the music begins, and at 11 a.m. the kane paddle a Hawaiian canoe up to Kamokila, bringing Punohu, the warrior, and Rivera, the chanter, to bless the festival.

Rivera’s father and living treasure Larry Rivera will also be there sharing his music, along with Hawaiian comedian and entertainer Ernie Menehune, who was given the title of King of Polynesian Entertainment by the mayor of Tucson, Ariz.


There is a $10 admission fee for adults and $6 for children up to 12.

On Thursday the festival moves to Kukui Grove Center in Lihu‘e, where it will be free of charge and ongoing until Sunday.






_


----------



## ouaifer (Jul 18, 2012)

_*Saturday, 21 July    6:00 pm - 10:00 pm*

International Peace Garden Party
Storybook Peace Garden, Hanapepe

Slack Key Guitar Legend Cyril Pahinui, Hoku Hanohano Award Winner with a discography of over 35 Hawaiian releases, headlines this exciting community event. The celebration opens with Doric Yaris, Traditional Kumu Hula, West Side and his Hula Halau, and includes a special performance by esteemed Slack Key Recording Artist, Cindy Combs.

These are amazing performers...take the opportunity to experience what Ohana is really like!

Flyer info and Tickets on-line._


----------

